# Screen won't come out of standby even after reboot! - Solved

## 1clue

Hi,

I started messing around with APM and sleeping the system.  My machine is now awake underneath, but the screen won't come on, even after a reboot.  It is in power saving mode even during the boot process.

The screen works fine.  It's also got a TV tuner in it, and that functions normally.

My /sys/power/state contains:

standby mem disk

I find lots of stuff about how to get your machine to sleep, nothing at all about how to un-sleep it once it's dozing.

The CPU seems to be running full speed.  I found out that my kernel options weren't all to snuff, I recompiled the kernel but no dice.  Not only that, my new kernel is evidently messed up because I can no longer SSH to it.  I rebooted as I was writing this post.

I have no idea what to do now.Last edited by 1clue on Thu May 13, 2010 1:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Herring42

Well, the first thing is to boot from a live CD, and restore your previous working kernel. You did keep it, didn't you?  :Wink: 

From there, you should be able to diagnose the problem.

----------

## Jaglover

What you mean by APM. Advanced Power Management? It is long gone. Use ACPI.

Clear CMOS if you think your BIOS is messed up.

----------

## 1clue

I worked out the boot from the live cd part after I posted, and yes I've been compiling kernels for a long time now.  Not really an expert at it, but not afraid of it.  So I keep all my old kernels.  Since this one is a renamed one from the same source, It'll complain about the wrong modules though.  Maybe I'll just compile another one from chroot.

I might try out one of Pappy's seeds this time.

I started with a "make localmodconfig" or whatever it is, and then worked from there to add what I wanted.  Then I came home yesterday, my PC was asleep and wouldn't wake up.  I ssh'd in and everything was fine, just the screen wouldn't come out of it.  /sys/power/state was standby, and I couldn't figure out how to make it come out of that.

Is there some tool that I can manually set that to something else?  And something that lets me have keyboard or mouse activity reactivate the screen?  I must be missing some critical piece of software here, but since my system is tatered I really can't supply any diagnostic info.

This is a faster desktop system.  I want to be able to spin the drives down and blank the screen if it hasn't been used for awhile, but I'm having trouble making it work obviously.  Or rather having trouble making sure it will wake back up.

Thanks guys.

----------

## Jaglover

Your framebuffer may use too aggressive settings. Try something modest or try disabling framebuffer.

----------

## 1clue

I'll give it a try.  I would also like to read the documentation that led you to that suggestion, or hear it from you if that's easier.  To me that makes no sense, and I already know there's a big hole in my understanding of this topic.

Thanks.

----------

## Jaglover

I'm not a wiz, this is just a guess. There is a possibility your monitor can not take it and turns itself off. It may - or may not - show up for OS as display in  sleep mode. That's it, just something to try.

----------

## 1clue

It's also possible my monitor wasn't plugged into the video card.

#$%&$.

Thanks anyway guys.

----------

